# المنتديات الأسرية > منتدى الجمال والأناقة >  >  منكير  طبيعي 100%=فرنش مناكير

## نايف

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاتة 
مأجورين
  الطريقة عمل المنكير الفرنسي 
حلو سهل وطبيعي وناسب كل الالوان
1-اول خطوة هي طبقة من المقوي الشفاف ؛؛في بعض البنات يقولون له اللون البصلي عموما بصلي كراثي ورنيش اللي هو


2-ثاني شي طبقة من اللون الوردي الفاتح لانه بمثابه كريم الاساس


3-توضع اشرطه علىمثل ما هو موضح بصورة.هذي الاشرطه تنباع بالصيدليات ؛ او اذا ماعندكم سواق يوديك الله لايهينك خوذي من اختك الصغيرة ورق قص ولصق ؛؛ واكرفيها خليها تقصقها لك اصلا هي لا شغله ولا مشغله تعداد سكاني عالفاضي 


4-الحين تجيبين مناكير ابيض او اي لون تبينه وتحطينه على الاطراف 



5-اتخلينا الى لحد ماينشف بعدين تشيلينه!(الاشرطة)


6-وتحطين فوقه من المانكير الشفاف

اخير واااااااااو.

اتمنى ان ينال اعجابكم
بس مو اسونا في محرم حارسوا اشوي

لاتنسونا من الدعاء
منقول

----------


## النور الزينبي

السلام عليكم
اللهم صلي على محمد وال محمد وعجل فرجهم الشريف

طريقة مجربة 
سلمت يمناك اخي العزيز نايف على هذا الموضوع

النور الزينبي

----------


## .: ماسة :.

واااااااااو وااااااااااااااايد 
حلوين يسلمو

----------


## نور علي

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم**السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته**الف شكر لك**نايف**على المشاركة الرائعه**الله يعطيك الف عافية**تحياتي لك**

**اختك ,,, نور علي*

----------


## .: طوق الياسمين :.

.. السلام عليكم و رحمـة الله وبركاته .. 

يسلمو والله الطريقـة حلــووووة كتور كتار 
ربي يعطيك ألف عافية خيو .. 

تحياتي 
طوق الياسمين

----------


## آخر شقآوهـ ..~

تسلم اخوي ع الطريقه
يعطيك ربي العافي
بانتظار جديدك
تحياتي...
ضحكوووه

----------


## زهرة الندى

*تسلم اخوي نايف على الطريقة الحلوة*

*الله يعطيك العافية*

----------

